# Thinking of purchasing a Oklahoma Longhorn horizontal smoker



## stro3579 (Feb 18, 2013)

Any other suggestions for a Horizontal Smoker besides Oklahoma Longhorn?  $400 is my budget.  Also what mods is everyone doing to these to improve them.


----------



## pthefree (Feb 18, 2013)

For that price, you can go to your nearest Academy and.buy the Old Country Pecos Smoker. Built well, the smoke is already grate level. And it comes with an already installed heat baffle. I spent 100 dollars more on the Wrangler model because it has thicker steel. I absolutely love it for the price.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Stro3579 said:


> Any other suggestions for a Horizontal Smoker besides Oklahoma Longhorn?  $400 is my budget.  Also what mods is everyone doing to these to improve them.


Never heard of those but I'm sure someone has.  For less than $400 you can buy a Weber Smokey Mountain cooker 18.5" - one of the best smokers on the market!!!

Just my opinion.

Hey, when you get a chance please stop by our Roll Call forum and formerly introduce yourself so we can welcome you properly.

Bill


----------



## pthefree (Feb 18, 2013)

Bill is correct about the Weber Smokey Mountain. That was my first smoker and is super easy to use and I still have and will always keep it around. I got the horizontal smoker to give stick burning a try. I will say that I love both, they have their ups and downs.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have. Master forge dually now. I want to get rid of it because it doesn't hold any heat at all.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 19, 2013)

Pthefree said:


> For that price, you can go to your nearest Academy and.buy the Old Country Pecos Smoker. Built well, the smoke is already grate level. And it comes with an already installed heat baffle. I spent 100 dollars more on the Wrangler model because it has thicker steel. I absolutely love it for the price.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a horizontal style with the heat box on the side


----------



## mee1 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the Old Pecos grill and love it. I need to seal the leaks. But all in all, I am pleased with the quality and performance.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 19, 2013)

mee1 said:


> I have the Old Pecos grill and love it. I need to seal the leaks. But all in all, I am pleased with the quality and performance.


Thanks. I will do research on it


----------



## jwbtulsa (Feb 19, 2013)

I used Rutland's sealant on my stick burner. Bought it at Ace Hardware in a full size caulking tube. Think it was like $8.00. Found it in their fireplace accessory section. Surely someone in your area had the equivalent. If it comes loose, just scrape it clean and re-caulk. No worries.


----------



## ringtail bbq (Feb 19, 2013)

Very happy with my Old Pecos from Academy, build a basket for the firebox, only mod I've done....JB


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 20, 2013)

RingTail BBQ said:


> Very happy with my Old Pecos from Academy, build a basket for the firebox, only mod I've done....JB


Where can I find one?


----------



## ringtail bbq (Feb 20, 2013)

At Academy Sports: http://m.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_311401_-1

Hopefully you have them near you


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 20, 2013)

RingTail BBQ said:


> At Academy Sports: http://m.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_311401_-1
> 
> Hopefully you have them near you


Thanks We have one of those not to far. I am extremely thankful for everyones help.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok SMF friends,  after doing a little research.  I decided to purchase a Lang or a Yoder  versus the Longhorn or Old Country Pecos.  My reason for the change is I want something I can keep forever.  I dont want to have to purchase another unit later.  My question to everyone is..which would be better.  I am looking at a lang 36" Hybrid patio Deluxe http://www.langbbqsmokers.com/lang36/lang36_hybrid_deluxe.html

Or a Yoder Wichita Backyard Smoker http://www.yodersmokers.com/wichita.html

It seems to me that I get more for the money with langs.  Your opinions please.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh yeah I know this is above my $400 price range i posted earlier, but just decided if Im gonna do it. Do it right!!


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lang, reverse flow design kicks pork butts.  Although Yoder has a solid following as well, bu if it was my $, Lang.  Plus your not terribly far from Lang probably 500 miles or so, you could take a Saturday and go pick it up, save on the delivery charge.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 21, 2013)

RingTail BBQ said:


> Very happy with my Old Pecos from Academy, build a basket for the firebox, only mod I've done....JB






bruno994 said:


> Lang, reverse flow design kicks pork butts.  Although Yoder has a solid following as well, bu if it was my $, Lang.  Plus your not terribly far from Lang probably 500 miles or so, you could take a Saturday and go pick it up, save on the delivery charge.


I was thinking the same. Thx


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 21, 2013)

bruno994 said:


> Lang, reverse flow design kicks pork butts.  Although Yoder has a solid following as well, bu if it was my $, Lang.  Plus your not terribly far from Lang probably 500 miles or so, you could take a Saturday and go pick it up, save on the delivery charge.


Of course after the cost of 2 to 3 tanks of gas and maybe a 1 night stay in a hotel, they might be able to ship it cheaper after all.


----------



## stro3579 (Feb 22, 2013)

bruno994 said:


> Of course after the cost of 2 to 3 tanks of gas and maybe a 1 night stay in a hotel, they might be able to ship it cheaper after all.


The shipping charge is $450. I can drive there for less. Maybe go to Florida first and hit the beach, then grab the smoke on my way back


----------



## hardrockchina (Mar 30, 2013)

I was going to purchase a Lang but the shipping cost as much as the OK Joes smoker I purchased.  For the cost the OK Smoker is great. I also did several mods. See my photos for info.


----------



## buttburner (Mar 30, 2013)

I have one and love it

the mods I have done are

1- tuning plates

2- charcoal basket

3- extend exhaust inlet to grate level with an aluminum dryer vent elbow

4- seal smoke chamber door, although I dont think that this is that important, mine did not leak much at all but I had some gasket material left over from another job

5- When assembling firebox, I used automotive exhaust pipe sealant between the upper and lower sections before bolting it together













100_2424.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Mar 30, 2013


















IMG_0479.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Mar 30, 2013


















IMG_0473.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Mar 30, 2013


















100_2422.jpg



__ buttburner
__ Mar 3, 2013


----------



## hardrockchina (Mar 30, 2013)

I like it!!!  Nice mods.


----------



## hardrockchina (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey. BB.  Dud you make the charcoal basket or purchase?


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 30, 2013)

hardrockchina said:


> I was going to purchase a Lang but the shipping cost as much as the OK Joes smoker I purchased.  For the cost the OK Smoker is great. I also did several mods. See my photos for info.


Yea, I agree on the shipping.  That's the only reason why i ha vent ordered mines yet.  I have been trying to come up with a better shipping quote or pickup arrangements.  I feel the shipping is ridicules.


----------



## buttburner (Mar 30, 2013)

hardrockchina said:


> Hey. BB. Dud you make the charcoal basket or purchase?


thanks man

I made the basket

its real easy to do. Search the forums, lots of ideas how to make one


----------



## hardrockchina (Mar 30, 2013)

Cool. I'll check the sites. Thanks


----------



## tstalafuse (Mar 30, 2013)

Just my two cents, and I don't give it away easily cuz I am cheap...  I like the Old Country smoker at Academy and when I looked last month it seemed they had gotten a better grip on the quality control on the welds, so for the money (plus a good cover) you could have a very good smoker that will last longer than you think it will last while pocketing the difference for other "necessary" smoker things.  Don't kid yourself, you know you will have needs and not just wants. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   As for the OK Longhorn, the only thing I didn't like was the fire box wasn't welded to the cooking chamber, but a quick stop at a muffler shop on the way home can solve that problem if you don't want to take it apart and use some sealant.  The one thing I did like was the smoke stack is open straight out the top end. Yes, I viewed that as a plus because a quick to stop by the heating dept for some SS vent pipe and a 90 degree elbow and you have nice reverse flow smoker and again that same muffler shop can make it permanent for a lot less than a Lang or Yoder.  Just my two cents...

Oh hell, I drool over the Horizon at Bass Pro every time I am in there, but the cost, plus shipping, and other "needs" keep me cheap.


----------



## buttburner (Mar 31, 2013)

tstalafuse said:


> Just my two cents, and I don't give it away easily cuz I am cheap...  I like the Old Country smoker at Academy and when I looked last month it seemed they had gotten a better grip on the quality control on the welds, so for the money (plus a good cover) you could have a very good smoker that will last longer than you think it will last while pocketing the difference for other "necessary" smoker things.  Don't kid yourself, you know you will have needs and not just wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have looked my OK Joe over very carefully and see no issues at all with the welds. In fact I think they look real nice and I know how to weld and own a gas and a mig welder.

As far as a welded on firebox, that doesnt bother me at all. At least I know the welds wont crack from repeated heat/cool cycles. I have dont probably 20 cooks on mine and there is no leakage between the firebox and cooking chamber.


----------



## harris92 (Mar 31, 2013)

I love my Oklahoma Joe's.  I have three:  Traditon, Vertical Roasting Oven, and Longhorn.


----------



## harris92 (Mar 31, 2013)

I tend to search Craigslist for vintage Oklahoma Joe's.  It takes time but I have scored three times. Below is the Longhorn I purchased.  It is the oldest Joe I have seen to date (#4858). It smokes great and is a beast.













IMG_2568.JPG



__ harris92
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## tstalafuse (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, I have no problem with them.  In fact that was my point.  I don't believe the heavy metal is worth it for the 99.9% of us, when you can buy a less expensive one that will do everything you need. 

I have an OK Joe that I paid $25 buck for off of craigslist, rehabbed, and love it.  One of the differences between the Lang, Horizon, Yoder and OK Joe is the welded firebox, which, besides the heavier metal, is one of the cost differences.  If that is the deciding factor for you, save the difference and stop by the muffler shop and have them weld it for $50. I just don't see the value in paying an additional $1200 or more for one of the heavy metal ones when if you do the simple mods and take care of it, the less expensive on will work just as well.


----------



## hardrockchina (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree!!  If I planned to smoke every weekend then maybe move Ito a Lang or something but I'm guessing the Prime Rib I cooked today would have tasted the same:-).


----------



## buttburner (Mar 31, 2013)

tstalafuse said:


> Oh, I have no problem with them.  In fact that was my point.  I don't believe the heavy metal is worth it for the 99.9% of us, when you can buy a less expensive one that will do everything you need.
> 
> I have an OK Joe that I paid $25 buck for off of craigslist, rehabbed, and love it.  One of the differences between the Lang, Horizon, Yoder and OK Joe is the welded firebox, which, besides the heavier metal, is one of the cost differences.  If that is the deciding factor for you, save the difference and stop by the muffler shop and have them weld it for $50. I just don't see the value in paying an additional $1200 or more for one of the heavy metal ones when if you do the simple mods and take care of it, the less expensive on will work just as well.


ok sorry I took that wrong

I could have bought a Lang or one of the others but just couldnt see it being worth it for me


----------



## tstalafuse (Apr 1, 2013)

No offense taken.  I probably didn't say it well.

I admit I long for one of the big heavies, but I also long for a Ferrari and SI swim suite model, which aren't in my future either.

If we just take better care of the good less expensive equipment, it will last just as long and allow for other of our smoker "needs".

Oh, I forgot to say, if the heavy metal is about the insulation, I use sand in the bottom of my OK Joe on the inside of cooking chamber and a cheap welding blanket over the top cooking chamber on the outside and those go a long way to solving that issue...  Again, both are  inexpensive solutions that save lots of dollars...


----------



## tstalafuse (Apr 1, 2013)

Amazing what folks are willing to give up on Craigslist.  I have a friend up in CO who found a Yoder Witchita at an estate sale for less than $500 that appeared to little if ever used.


----------



## buttburner (Apr 2, 2013)

tstalafuse said:


> Amazing what folks are willing to give up on Craigslist.  I have a friend up in CO who found a Yoder Witchita at an estate sale for less than $500 that appeared to little if ever used.


wow thats great

Where I live, there is very little of the quality offset smokers on CL, except trailer types. I looked for must have been a year on and off, they were all junk, or the person did not reply

I got tired of it and bought my OK Joe from Lowes and am glad I did!


----------



## jhammett (Jul 30, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ jhammett
__ Jul 30, 2016







Anyone able to tell me what this is? I picked it up for $125 at a garage sale guys said it was an old Ok Joe? 13" diameter.
Heavy pit should cook well just curious of the model?


----------



## rhaugle (Aug 1, 2016)

Another vote for an Old Country Pecos. I had an OKJ that got smashed by a tree, havent gotten to replace it yet, but when I do it will be an Old Country.


----------

